# Calvus tankmates for a 29 gal



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey all. After a few days of intensive searching, I have decided that I want to stock my vacant 29 gallon with a pair of Calvus. I am not too concerned about breeding. In fact, the tank is vacant currently due to a series of homicides related to a new brood. Still, I'd like a pair of Calvus or potentially 3. I plan on just getting 4 or so from my LFS and casting out the rejects as the dynamics settle.

Anyway, I'd love to have another type of cichlid in the tank. The cookie cutters and a few threads on the boards say Shell Dwellers make good tank mates, however I already keep Brevis in a 10 gallon so I'd like to try another fish. Any other small cichlids (such as Julidochromis ornatus) that might work in here? I plan on having a lot of cover from both rocks, driftwood, and java fern.

Also, would a bristlenose plecco get along with this arrangement? What types of dither fish would you recommend?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Small Julidochromis, Telmatochromis vittatus/bifrenatus would be good tankmates.

Dither fish such as small rainbows (Neon Dwarfs), Zebra danios, larger tetras...

A bristlenose should be fine in this arrangement.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Julidochromis transcriptus Pemba

How about some zebra nerrite snails instead of the bn pleco?


----------



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow, those transcriptus are really striking.

So in the end I'm thinking a pair of Calvus. I'll start out with 3 or 4 from my LFS and just see how the dynamics play out. Try to get a pair in the end. How many of those Julies would work in this? Just a pair?

So hopefully 1 pair Calvus, 1 pair Transcriptus, 1 bristlenose plecco. Sound good?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

Also, what type of tank setup would be ideal for this? I have some big granite boulders, a few rooty driftwood pieces, and some java fern. For the previously mentioned arrangement are there any special needs (e.g. shells, small caves for the julies). I am not concerned with breeding, in fact I would prefer if they did not spawn or if the fry were eaten.


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

The julies will pair off so I would only think 1 pair would work. You could do the same with the julies that you do with the calvus, remove them as they pair off. Caves are great for the julies and calvus like really large shells, or vertical openings to fit their body type. The female calvus will want some place to hide where the male will not be able to enter. But that is a bit down the road.


----------



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, the Calvus are in the tank. Gonna wait a few days before I pick up some Julies of some kind.

However, it has occurred to me that bristlenose pleccos arent exactly local residents of Tanganyika. I'd like to keep it native (even though my plants are Java Ferns.) I was looking at Synodontis petricola as a possible tankmate. Seems that they dont get very large. Would it defend itself from the bigger, more agressive cichlids? Impede too much on the cichlid territory? I am not really concerned with having an algae eater, rather having a neat little bottom feeder/non cichlid in the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## johns51 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the petricola in a 75 and 125 both have Mbunas and they are doing well, usually when the cat comes through the Mbunas move out of its way which is kind of funny considering most of my fish are 6"

The petricola seems to do better in schools of at least 6 and I believe that is also true for the miltiplacatus.

On thing you should be aware of is that since I put the Petricolas in the tank I have had three spawns of afra cobues I think I may have three that have avoided being eaten. Thats ok because fry control was one of the reasons I put them in the tank.

John


----------

